# 8 thugs beated the sh*t out of a 16-year-old girl



## Maestro (Apr 13, 2008)

May be I'm late on the news, but I just heard of that recently... 

Six girls and two boys ( aged from 14 to 18 ) of Lakeland, Florida invited a 16-year-old girl at their home and beated the sh*t out of her and video-taped it just to become famous on the internet.

FOX News - 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jy-LEnWg-3Q_

What's the deal with that ? You wanna become famous ? Then there is lot of smarter ways... Start an acting career, become a contestant in American Idol, write a book (okay, I'm not famous yet, so it may takes more time), pose for Playboy or if you don't have any talent stick a dildo up your @ss and run through the city naked telling everyone how much you like Jesus ! I don't know... And personnally I don't give a f*ck.

But honestly, what was wrong with those jerks ?

Good thing though, they faces life sentence...

MSNBC - 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFLoeZSmGDo_
CNN - 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3nX1NmAec0_

I think I just found the subject of the next update of the politics section of my website...

Here are the names of the punks :

Zachary Ashley
April Cooper
Brittini Hardcastle
Kayla Hassell
Britney Mayes
Cara Murphy
Mercades Nichols
Stephen Schumaker

That last video was made by a masked man called YTwatchdog. The way he puts it is rather "childish", but he has damned good points... And he managed to make me laugh.

Oh, and before you start to wonder : no, it is not me under that mask.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNvwVMlo5bE_


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 13, 2008)

I haven't heard of this incident, I haven't been watching the new much today. Hope those half-witted a##holes get the maximum they can get, that is one f##ked up way of becoming famous.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 14, 2008)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Hope those half-witted a##holes get the maximum they can get,



I guess they are being tried as adults, they could get *LIFE*!!!

I think a few years in a boot camp might be better.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 14, 2008)

freebird said:


> I guess they are being tried as adults, they could get *LIFE*!!!
> 
> I think a few years in a boot camp might be better.



Yes, as I said they are facing life sentence.

A boot camp ? Like the USMC boot camp ? They are not bitch enough already ? You want to teach them how to use a gun ?


----------



## proton45 (Apr 14, 2008)

I like how the news commentator feels a need to create MORE tension and emotion over the issue... First he sets up the lawyer by asking her how she would defend one of the offenders, then he chastises her for presenting her case...he's an idiot...and so are these teens, they are all heartless and stupid.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 14, 2008)

I hope they burn in hell.


----------



## Clave (Apr 14, 2008)

This is symptomatic of the failure of parents to raise their children with some _empathy_.

People like that are scum, descended from scum, and the complete lack of moral integrity shows up all too clearly. I believe that they truly don't understand how _wrong_ it is to do what they did, and the blame for that lies firmly with the parents...

There are far too many dead-eyed teens all over the world now, who lack the sympathy and understanding that make the rest of us human. I'm not saying we should all become hippies or whatever, but premeditated actions like this are just f*cked up..


----------



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2008)

Thats just awful.

I feel saddened for the girl and for the fact we have these sort of people in society.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> I hope they burn in hell.



Yeah I kinda like that....scumbags!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2008)

Give them the same treatment......in jail!


----------



## smg (Apr 14, 2008)

wow thats sucks pour girl


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 14, 2008)

heard about it, refuse to watch it, and it makes my skin crawl just thinking about it. 

F'n low lifes.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 14, 2008)

Maestro said:


> Yes, as I said they are facing life sentence.
> 
> A boot camp ? Like the USMC boot camp ? They are not bitch enough already ? You want to teach them how to use a gun ?



No, but they need to get some stiff discipline, have a bad-ass drill Sgt. take away their Ipods, DVD's Myspace for a good long time. Remember these kids are 14, 15, 16. Some good corrective lessons now might prevent them from becoming a drain on the taxpayer for the next 65+ years. 




Clave said:


> This is symptomatic of the failure of parents to raise their children with some _empathy_.
> 
> *People like that are scum, descended from scum, and the complete lack of moral integrity shows up all too clearly. I believe that they truly don't understand how wrong it is to do what they did, and the blame for that lies firmly with the parents...*
> 
> There are far too many dead-eyed teens all over the world now, who lack the sympathy and understanding that make the rest of us human. I'm not saying we should all become hippies or whatever, but premeditated actions like this are just f*cked up..



Clave if you heard the mother's excuse it answered the whole thing.

*If it were my kid* that did this, I would apologize to the victim, explain that my daughter had gotten way out of control and would be facing some bloody stiff discipline. 

Instead *the mother* is making excuses for her daughter and blaming the victim. {she wasn't badly hurt, she brought it on herself, etc, etc...}


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 14, 2008)

Those bastards did more than just beat that girl....they ruined her life...she lost her trust in society...I hope they get what they deserve...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks like Dr. Phil McGraw is going to save the day for at least on of the beaters!!! Just read that his staff has bailed one of the girls out of jail this past Friday night. No doubt to try to get her to come on his show. Never liked this guy, or any of his ilk. This just furthers my hatetread of the mojority of American Television...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 14, 2008)

...and he makes $90M a year.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 14, 2008)

freebird said:


> No, but they need to get some stiff discipline, have a bad-ass drill Sgt. take away their Ipods, DVD's Myspace for a good long time. Remember these kids are 14, 15, 16. Some good corrective lessons now might prevent them from becoming a drain on the taxpayer for the next 65+ years.



I don't think so... One of them was 14 and one other was 18, but the others were all 16 or 17. But anyway it's not my point... I don't believe in all that re-habilitation bullsh*t.

Man, they didn't steal a bag of chips in a convenience store, they've beaten up a 16-year-old girl while fighting 6 to 1 (the two boys didn't join in the fight)... It is a major crime ! Just like a murder, a rape or a gangbang. They acted like adults, they deserve an adult sentence, period !


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 14, 2008)

freebird said:


> I guess they are being tried as adults, they could get *LIFE*!!!




Good, scum like that derserve no less.


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Maestro said:


> I don't think so... One of them was 14 and one other was 18, but the others were all 16 or 17. But anyway it's not my point... I don't believe in all that re-habilitation bullsh*t.
> 
> Man, they didn't steal a bag of chips in a convenience store, they've beaten up a 16-year-old girl while fighting 6 to 1 (the two boys didn't join in the fight)... It is a major crime ! Just like a murder, a rape or a gangbang. They acted like adults, they deserve an adult sentence, period !



So true if i were their parents the belts would be worn out


----------



## Njaco (Apr 14, 2008)

The guy asking the lawyer questions is Bill O'Reilly and his Spin factor.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 15, 2008)

Maestro said:


> I don't think so... One of them was 14 and one other was 18, but the others were all 16 or 17. But anyway it's not my point... I don't believe in all that re-habilitation bullsh*t.
> 
> Man, they didn't steal a bag of chips in a convenience store, they've beaten up a 16-year-old girl while fighting 6 to 1 (the two boys didn't join in the fight)... It is a major crime ! Just like a murder, a rape or a gangbang. They acted like adults, they deserve an adult sentence, period !





Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Good, scum like that derserve no less.



Sorry I can't agree that 14 or 16 year olds deserve life. There are repeat DWI drivers that kill kids that only get a couple of years. There are child rapists that get out after a few years. 

And I can't agree that it is anywhere near the same as a murder or gang-rape.

I think they deserve 2 - 5 years in a tough juvenile jail, but I can't see that life is the right punishment


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Strip them down and dip them in tar and feathers, hang them upside down for a while in a few lamp posts in city centre.....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree with Freebird. Life sentence is a bit harsh when you consider exactly what Free says. This seems to me a schoolyard fight, taken to the nth level what with cameras and an empty house. It is horrible and they should be punished, but maybe not life.


----------



## fly boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Maestro said:


> May be I'm late on the news, but I just heard of that recently...
> 
> Six girls and two boys ( aged from 14 to 18 ) of Lakeland, Florida invited a 16-year-old girl at their home and beated the sh*t out of her and video-taped it just to become famous on the internet.
> 
> ...




oh yea i herd about that on the news why did they attack her?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 15, 2008)

Freebird wrote


> And I can't agree that it is anywhere near the same as a murder or gang-rape.



I respectfully disagree with you on this point.
May not be the same as Murder, but a gang rape or rape in general is totally within the realm of what this crime is equivalent to. Imagine being beaten severly by several people and fearing for your life the whole time. 
This is well beyond any schoolyard beating I've ever witnessed or experienced. Thier goal was to do severe physical harm. In addition to that this poor girl has to endure the mental anquish that accompanies this beating for the rest of her life. 
While I don't think a life sentence is neccesarily the punishment they deserve, a 2-5 year sentence is a bit light in my opinion. 
Incidents like this need to be made an example of and brought to light in the news media that it will not be tolerated.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Maybe a year for each kick etc....?


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 15, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Maybe a year for each kick etc....?



That would mean life sentence...anyway like Bucksnort101 said they must be made an example for others kids who might get the same "bright" idea...


----------



## DBII (Apr 15, 2008)

I saw the week prior to this event that the latest utube crazy was kids slap fighting in the school restrooms. There are clips of kids slaping each other to the point of concussion and black outs. I think that these kids just wanted their 2 minutes of fame. 

Lets see who we can blame instead for the kids that did this? How about the parents for either beating them to much or not enough. The school for teaching kids not to fight bad when they are attacked. I know, the theaters that let under age kids see R rated movies. No it is the violant video games. Or is it that evil rock and roll? No, they watch to much Warren Brothers cartoons. They are just hyper active. They eat to much sugar or they eat to much red meat. 

I am so tired of the BS. These kids will be forever stupid, uncaring and unable to provide for themself. The government will have to give them everything. O, I see, that is the plan. 

DBII


----------



## Maestro (Apr 15, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I respectfully disagree with you on this point.
> May not be the same as Murder, but a gang rape or rape in general is totally within the realm of what this crime is equivalent to. Imagine being beaten severly by several people and fearing for your life the whole time.
> This is well beyond any schoolyard beating I've ever witnessed or experienced. Thier goal was to do severe physical harm. In addition to that this poor girl has to endure the mental anquish that accompanies this beating for the rest of her life.
> While I don't think a life sentence is neccesarily the punishment they deserve, a 2-5 year sentence is a bit light in my opinion.
> Incidents like this need to be made an example of and brought to light in the news media that it will not be tolerated.



What do you want ? It is Canada's typical liberal mind. "Anyone (especially the young scumbags) can be re-habili... Erhm... Re-habilita... Ah, f*ck it. They can be turned into good citizens."

That's why Canada is a shelter for criminals. Because in Canadian justice, when you are sentenced to (let's say as an example) 5 years, you "can" be freed after 1/3 of your sentence for good conduct. (It becomes 1/6 if it is your first offence.) To that, you must add the time the @sshole spent in jail prior to the judgement... And in Canada, all of that time is worth twice. A little lost ? Here is an exemple.

Let's take for example a guy who raped a girl as a "first offence"... Sentenced to 5 years of jail. But let's say that he spent three months in jail prior to the sentence...

5 years = 60 months
1/6 of 60 = 10 months
2 x 3 months (pre-sentencing) = 6 months
10 months - 6 months = 4 months

So the @sshole can get out after 4 months of jail... For a rape... Hah ! Canadian justice is a joke.

Add to that the fact that Bounty-Hunters (or Head-Hunters, as you Brits call them) are illegal in Canada, any criminal who cross the border are safe unless a Bounty-Hunter is smart enough to knock him down, drag him back behind American lines and *then* put him under arrest.

Yes, that's right ! You can't even put a bounty on the head of a criminal in Canada... But anyway, I'm getting off-topic here...

May be a life sentence is a little to much for them, but I doubt they'll get it. I would rather bet on a 10 or 12 years of jail. Or may be I'm just being "Canadian" here...  

Do you think I would be a good reporter ? Personally, I don't think so... Politics - Trash-talk, vulgarities and the truth


----------



## Freebird (Apr 16, 2008)

Maestro said:


> What do you want ? *It is Canada's typical liberal mind*. "Anyone (especially the young scumbags) can be re-habili... Erhm... Re-habilita... Ah, f*ck it. They can be turned into good citizens."
> 
> That's why Canada is a shelter for criminals. Because in Canadian justice, when you are sentenced to (let's say as an example) 5 years, you "can" be freed after 1/3 of your sentence for good conduct. (It becomes 1/6 if it is your first offence.)



Are you accusing me of being a liberal?    

The crap justice we have here is thanks to a decade of the last Liberal government appointing bleeding heart judges. {or idiot judges}. If you want to talk about mandatory minimums for rape murder etc. I'm all for that. 

Actually the conservative govt is about to pass a new car-theft law so the young {repeat offender!} joyriders will get a stiffer penalty.

When I said these kids need a couple/few years in a hard place I meant *real years* not bullsh*t 1/6 {canadian!} time!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2008)

So.....a Canadian year is the same as a Swedish one then, not 365 days, maybe more like 110?


----------



## Maestro (Apr 17, 2008)

freebird said:


> The crap justice we have here is thanks to a decade of the last Liberal government appointing bleeding heart judges. {or idiot judges}. If you want to talk about mandatory minimums for rape murder etc. I'm all for that.
> 
> Actually the conservative govt is about to pass a new car-theft law so the young {repeat offender!} joyriders will get a stiffer penalty.
> 
> When I said these kids need a couple/few years in a hard place I meant *real years* not bullsh*t 1/6 {canadian!} time!



Well, honestly I have an other idea concerning judges... Because we know that they can have guts in Civil Law...

- $300,000 CDN penalty given to a radio host of Québec City for saying (on air) that a weather girl from a certain TV channel had bigger boobs than brain.

- Near $1,000,000 CDN penalty given to an ex-radio host (and his employer) for saying of an other ex-radio host (on air) that (in short) he was an @sshole for buying sexual services of two underage prostitutes (between the ages of 14 and 17).

*But...*

- Barely $17,000 compensation given by the gouvernment to the family of a murdered child who was raped, tortured and then buried alive by a pedophile that was paroled earlier that year.

The moral of that story : judges in Canada fear to be difamed, but don't fear to be killed. After all, who would dare to put a bullet in the head of a judge ? (In exception of the Mafia...)

The day someone will kill a judge, the sentences will get stiffer.


----------

